# Pee problems



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey folks - lately Pup has been piddling in the house - even within 10-15 minutes of a honest poty break. She's done it probably 4 times in the last few days. It's a very tiny amount - as if she's marking maybe? She's 13 weeks, fwiw - anyone else go from 'pretty good and no accidents' to this type of behaivour around this age?

This morning, for instance. Puppy did a solid pee when I woke her at about 4:15a, then again at 6:15am with Mom. Now, not even 5 minutes ago, she squated down and dropped a table-spoon size amount on the carpet. 

Stress maybe? Ideas how to mitigate this behaviour?

We don't discipline after-the-fact of a piddle - and we use Nature's Miracle after every instance; none have been within a couple feet of one-another. 

Tips? Enouragement?


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Urinary tract infection perhaps? May want to get that ruled out if its uncharacteristic of her so far.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks JM - correction - this morning it was a full-on pee on the carpet, 45 minutes after the outside pee.

I'll call the vet today.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Wife called. She was playing with pup when pup suddenly stopped playing, made a whining noise, and started peeing - without even getting into the puppy-pee-stance. Vet for sure.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Spent awhile with the vet today.

WBC is normal - pH in urine is 8; 7 or less is the target.

Symptoms point to a maybe a UTI - it's close. Dog is on oral and topical antibiotics. Bigger problem is moderate to severe problems with her 'girl parts'. Doctor suggested waiting until after her first heat-cycle before spay. The hope is, parts will drop and she wont be a life-long sufferer of UTI/Vaginitis.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hope your girl gets better soon, and oh dear about the "bigger problem". Hopefully she will be fine. 
Although never heard of this problem it certainly would affect all of your life. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you Adrino - 

Dr suggests perhaps an ancestor 3-4-5? generations removed may have carried the trait. I'll let our breeder know in any event.

One (costly) option is effectively plastic surgery. 

But - the good doctor did a great job of helping my fears; saying 'After her first heat, things will change a little bit - might/could clear it up'


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*dmp*, sorry to hear little Aoife might be going through this continuously  Hopefully she recovers quick and the UTI doesn't come back.

My little Pacsirta today peed inside three times while my husband was home. Well, the last time she did it with me in presence. The weird thing is that she only did it in our basement. I know that if she has drank lots of water, she can't hold it for too long. She doesn't seem to be in any discomfort whatsoever. The peeing wasn't small amounts and about two hours in between, so I'm hoping our timing was off to take her out. I'll keep watching her... 

Hang in there!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks Suli - while catching up on the day's news, she was curled up in my lap - like on that pic on FB. She was snoozing. Passing gas something AWFUL, but still cute as a button. Whatever she faces, I'll do my part to love her, dearly.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Must be something in the air  Pacsirta too just passed gas while curling up on my lap. Well, she's not in my lap anymore; however, Sophie claimed the spot right away, which is even worse! She can nuke the whole house. Let's hope not now, not tonight... :


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah - so much for the odorless dog, eh? geesh!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

By the way - here's the description of our pup's condition:

http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/ins-outs.html

She has recessed vulva.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow, just read the explanation. Now I really hope she will get over it. In the meantime I guess you just have to do what you have to do. 

While I'm writing this my Elza is laying down half on the sofa half on me and happily just doing this thing can't find the word. ??? 
This swallow thing when they happy and content on your lap?! Making this noise with the mouth... I just love her so much and hope she will have a happy healthy long life with us! 
And I wish you all the same! Vizslas just the best! :


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

OMG! She just dropped a stinky bomb!!! :-X 
Get off me you dirty cow! :-\


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

My little buttercup...has the rankest smell....She dropped three in the last hour. holy cow. 

In fact, I think 'cow' smell would be preferable. I keep wanted to ask her "Did it smell like that when you ATE it??"


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol! Tell me about it! I guess I better take her out! Hopefully she will get it out of her system!!!


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi dmp

I hope your girl recovers soon! My puppy is on antibiotics too, for viral cough. :-(

I just want to pass along some info on gas.

You may want to consider FortiFlora, a probiotic supplement, on Amazon. Made by Purina, urged by my breeder as one of the best there is.

One packet per day. It's magic, the farts just disappear after a few days on it.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I emailed the breeder got this single line as reply:

"Hi Darin, I Hope everything will be fine, we never ever had any problems with any of our puppies. Please keep me updated"

Am I touchy, or does it seem like he's mostly-worried about deflecting, as if I'm accusing him?


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Not exactly supportive, I would say.

Hope you're vet has sorted your little one out bye now.

We have just had to take our 5 month old pup to the emergency vets (public holiday here in the UK). Yesterday we think he ran through some nettles in long grass playing with the Dane. 10 minutes later - lumps and bumps everywhere. Nose and ears swollen - very sad sight. Bye the time we got home (40 minutes later) he was nearly back to normal and bye bedtime it had totally cleared up. Then this morning there they were again, his nose was huge and his ears three times as thick. We thought we had better seek veterinary advise.

Apparently, it is not uncommon to get a secondary reaction to an allergy. You have to laugh though, because by the time we got to the vets all the lumps on his body had gone - it was just his nose and ears which were swollen. He was given a steroid injection with an antihistamine to settle it down. He is bouncing around with his toys now so doesn't feel ill fortunately.

Let us know how your pup is. Sounded very like cystitis to me!!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks HMC - WBC was normal; no bloodborne sign of infection - only the peeing and the 
slightly elevated pH. 

I'm most-worried about the labia issues. Can correct with surgery but that's dicey, too
because pup won't exactly let that very sensative part of the body heal nicely. 

Day at a time, I guess.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Interesting *dmp*! Yes, I would say the same, not very supportive. Although they might not be aware if it happened in the past. Do you think all the other owners who had puppies from them would report back?
Do you have a contract with your breeder? If yes does it say anything about health issues?

In the end it would be just great if Aoife would be fine! Try to be patient and she might come to season early like Elza (cheeky bugger not even 7 months old) and this problem will get solved.

I guess you will not have more puppies from the same breeder... :-\


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

The Breeder gives 30 days for 'major health issues' - I'll re-look the contract tonite. 

No - I'm very sure I'll never return to this breeder. They were disorganized but nice folks. They didnt seem to truly 'listen' to me; more interested in showing me how much they knew about the breed.

I'd say "I learned this and that about the breed" - they'd answer saying something similar
but slightly different enough to prove "they" were the experts - make sense?

Beautiful dogs though - very sweet dogs, too - as testament to our little girl


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh - did I mention she was the HIT of the Vet clinic?  

I realized how un-social she is. She want ape-****-happy-excited with everyone/animal she met. It's cute...but I think it means we are not doing a good-enough job of socialization.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Sounds like your breeder isn't very supportive (and kind of clueless!). If your girl has this condition, I'm sure there are other puppies from the breeder who have had it as well.



dmp said:


> Oh - did I mention she was the HIT of the Vet clinic?
> 
> I realized how un-social she is. She want ape-sh*t-happy-excited with everyone/animal she met. It's cute...but I think it means we are not doing a good-enough job of socialization.


Typical Vizsla puppy! You should be happy - it's a great sign that she's very comfortable in new situations.  Riley still gets this way, even at 9 months. Now you get to work on training her to listen when she is excited and out in public.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Awh - dmp- she is so cute   

I missed all your posts about the results from the vet, just reread the thread. So worrying for you, but take heart from what your very sensible vet told you - things may get better once she has had a season.

Just to give you some hope, my sisters toy poodle had a very similar problem, they thought she was being difficult house training. However, after she had her first season and she was spayed she improved.

You obviously love her to bits which is good as she needs you to show lots of patience.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope that keeping her wiped off till she has he first heat works and that it drops into place for her. Did the vet say that she had to be spayed after her first heat to help with UDI ,or if you could wait till she is fully developed?
I hate to hear that your breeder didn't sound to concerned.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Vet wants her spayed about a month after her first heat ends. That's going to be our plan.

Yeah - as I mentioned to another via pm - I supsect the breeder is more:

"Terrible communicator" vs "uncaring". 

I suspect he's MOST caring about his reputation, however.


----------

